# Sparks Nevada UKC



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I will be out with Serena trying to get her GRCH finished. Crixus, Xena and Spock may be showing as well. 


NEVADA
SILVER STATE APBT CLUB
SPARKS (O) CONF ALT JS
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE
The following will be offered at all events, except as noted: JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP; NLC: Novice Puppy, Stud Dog, Brood Bitch, Veteran, Brace
Oct 19; S1 Bruce Lehman (except AE) Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am
Oct 19; S2 Judy Lehman (except AE) Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 10:30 am
Oct 20; S1 Kathrynne Brown (except AE) Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am
Oct 20; S2 Lorraine Tayeb Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 10:30 am
DOS $25; JS no charge; NLC $5; PE $20 received by October 11, 2013
Cottonwood Park, 801 Spice Island Drive, 89431; From I-80 East or West, take the McCarran Exit. Go South on McCarran to Greg Street. Go left on Greg Street then go right on Spice Island Drive and follow it until you come to the park on the right.


----------

